# Shyness of leucomelas



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

So I have a pair of Guyana Banded Leuc's in an 18x18x24 that have only been there for about 3 weeks. The tank is pretty well planted and there are tons of hiding spots, but they choose to stay up inside a piece of driftwood 99% of the time. They will be out in the early morning before there is any thing going on and before the lights come on. Once I flick the lights on, back up into the log they go... 

Its quite rare for me to see them for more than 20 seconds. I can put some food in for them at the opening of the log and they will venture out to catch some flies as long as I am not standing in front of the tank. 

So the real question I have is, will they get used to their new home and venture out at some point?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Yea just give them some time. 

It took my leucs a few months to get totally acclimated to the tank to the point that i saw them more often and even now i dont see them as much as say my cobalts ... but theyre healthy, breeding and such so thats all that matters.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Sounds good. I suppose more time is the key. I sure hope they will produce some eggs sooner or later. I'm just afraid she may lay them up in the log. I don't really know if there is a flat area up inside that would be suitable though. I would assume they will tend to them if she lays there or somewhere else rather than in the hut I built.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Make sure the temps are stable as well as the humidity. Overall if everything checks out, then just give them time. 

You can try experimenting. Leave the lights off for a day, see how they react. 

Or

You can try misting heavily.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

IEatBugs said:


> Sounds good. I suppose more time is the key. I sure hope they will produce some eggs sooner or later. I'm just afraid she may lay them up in the log. I don't really know if there is a flat area up inside that would be suitable though. I would assume they will tend to them if she lays there or somewhere else rather than in the hut I built.




What is your temp & humidity?
How many times a day do u mist their tank?


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Majority of Darts are shy when they get a new home.


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Gamble said:


> What is your temp & humidity?
> How many times a day do u mist their tank?


I mist at least 4x daily. 
Temp and humidity vary through the day. Morning is generally 92-94% humidity and 72-74*, heat of the day runs 82-85% humidity and 78-80*.

This is all measured about 3" from the substrate.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

My Leucs are phantoms.
I see them so rarely that I used to dig around to make sure they're still alive. The male calls quite often and I spot the female about twice a week. They have been in tank for 5 months. 

Just make sure they're healthy, have places to hide, proper temps/humidity, etc. and the rest is up to their unique personality.


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Post Pictures of the enclosure.
My nominant leucs are very bold, but my chocolates are somewhat shy


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

Odd I though leucs were bold from the get go. I know mine were. Mine live in my classroom and depending on what is going on my leucs camp out at the front of the tank and stare at us.

Hope yours settle in soon.....good luck!


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Here is a pic of the enclosure. Still needs to grow in quite a bit, and I am thinking of adding another cork piece to the right side on the foam background today to add more depth and provide more places for plants. I am afraid of shading the bottom too much though? Another light with LED's would fix the lighting issue.


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

My banded leucs are the same way,I have had them for a month now and very rarely do I see all of them.Three of them are 6 months old and the other two are 4 months. Btw Nice looking viv.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

IMO they need more cover. Try and build a canopy for them and I'm betting you see them a lot more. Here's my Leuc tank. Sorry about the crappy pic. I can never seem to get a good shot of this viv. Notice that there are almost no terrestrial plants. I see them out all the time.


----------



## bristles (Jan 19, 2011)

I agree with Steve88W, my luecs are phantoms as well. I do like them a lot and the sound of the calling male makes me very contented when I'm working in the frog room, but as for seeing them that's another thing. I've read repeatedly on DB that folks have bold luecs or think that luecs are a bold frog. But in my experience with mine they are shy, but I guess that just makes the chance sighting  all the more enjoyable


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

frogfreak said:


> IMO they need more cover. Try and build a canopy for them and I'm betting you see them a lot more. Here's my Leuc tank. Sorry about the crappy pic. I can never seem to get a good shot of this viv. Notice that there are almost no terrestrial plants. I see them out all the time.



Thats a good looking viv you have there.
I agree with more cover but mine has been set up for a short while and the plants are really just now starting to grow. I think once my broms open up and grow a little they will provide a decent canopy. I will likely add a little more cork bark and a few more broms. 

The plant in the substrate on the right that is growing straight up, what is that?


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

bristles said:


> I agree with Steve88W, my luecs are phantoms as well. I do like them a lot and the sound of the calling male makes me very contented when I'm working in the frog room, but as for seeing them that's another thing. I've read repeatedly on DB that folks have bold luecs or think that luecs are a bold frog. But in my experience with mine they are shy, but I guess that just makes the chance sighting  all the more enjoyable


Agreed. I have heard both sides. Some say they are bold and other say they are shy. I have read that the Guyana Banded's are more shy than other morphs as well. I do enjoy catching a glimpse of them from time to time. The male is much more bold than the female is. And he will call all through the day as well as at night just after the lights have gone off.


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Apr 8, 2012)

I have mine in a 55 gallon vivarium and mine are out most of the time.They have their times that they hide but most of the time they can be seen.I have had my tank set up for a couple of months but have only had the frogs for about a week but they seem happy.


----------



## penaltyboxpunk (Apr 8, 2012)

This is my tank.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

i think it depends on the individual. one of my banded leucs is always out but the other one is only out sometimes.


----------



## Homer (Feb 15, 2004)

There is some individual variability with leucs, but I consider them quite bold. While I have heard some talk about banded leucs being shy, my experience has shown them to be as bold as my standard leucs and tincs, with them out almost all the time once they became accustomed to their new environment




Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

IEatBugs said:


> Thats a good looking viv you have there.
> I agree with more cover but mine has been set up for a short while and the plants are really just now starting to grow. I think once my broms open up and grow a little they will provide a decent canopy. I will likely add a little more cork bark and a few more broms.
> 
> The plant in the substrate on the right that is growing straight up, what is that?


Thanks, it's some kind of begonia. Adding more cork and broms should do the trick. Overhead cover is important to make them feel comfy.

Cheers


----------



## IEatBugs (May 15, 2012)

Thanks to everyone who has posted.
Ive added some more cork and another brom. Now its time to watch it all grow in.


----------

